# [solved] xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r2 wont compile

## dylix

* edit* recompiling python seemed to do the trick..

xulrunner won't install.. however 'xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r1' previously emerged.. any ideas?

```
/usr/bin/python ../../config/JarMaker.py \

      -j ../../dist/bin/chrome \

     -t ../.. -f jar  -c ../../netwerk/locales/en-US -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -DAB_CD=en-US -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=Linux -DHAVE_64BIT_OS=1 -DMOZILLA_VERSION=\"1.9.1.2\" -DMOZILLA_VERSION_U=1.9.1.2 -DD_INO=d_ino -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_SIGINFO_T=1 -DHAVE_INT16_T=1 -DHAVE_INT32_T=1 -DHAVE_INT64_T=1 -DHAVE_UINT=1 -DHAVE_UNAME_DOMAINNAME_FIELD=1 -DHAVE_VISIBILITY_HIDDEN_ATTRIBUTE=1 -DHAVE_VISIBILITY_ATTRIBUTE=1 -DHAVE_DIRENT_H=1 -DHAVE_GETOPT_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_BITYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_GNU_LIBC_VERSION_H=1 -DHAVE_NL_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_MALLOC_H=1 -DHAVE_X11_XKBLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STATVFS_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STATFS_H=1 -DHAVE_MMINTRIN_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_CDEFS_H=1 -DHAVE_LIBM=1 -DHAVE_LIBDL=1 -DHAVE_DLADDR=1 -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DHAVE_XSHM=1 -DHAVE_FT_BITMAP_SIZE_Y_PPEM=1 -DHAVE_FT_GLYPHSLOT_EMBOLDEN=1 -DHAVE_FT_LOAD_SFNT_TABLE=1 -DHAVE_FT_SELECT_SIZE=1 -D_REENTRANT=1 -DHAVE_RANDOM=1 -DHAVE_STRERROR=1 -DHAVE_LCHOWN=1 -DHAVE_FCHMOD=1 -DHAVE_SNPRINTF=1 -DHAVE_MEMMOVE=1 -DHAVE_RINT=1 -DHAVE_STAT64=1 -DHAVE_LSTAT64=1 -DHAVE_TRUNCATE64=1 -DHAVE_FLOCKFILE=1 -DHAVE_LOCALTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_STRTOK_R=1 -DHAVE_RES_NINIT=1 -DHAVE_GNU_GET_LIBC_VERSION=1 -DHAVE_LANGINFO_CODESET=1 -DVA_COPY=va_copy -DHAVE_VA_COPY=1 -DHAVE_VA_LIST_AS_ARRAY=1 -DHAVE_I18N_LC_MESSAGES=1 -DMOZ_EMBEDDING_LEVEL_DEFAULT=1 -DMOZ_EMBEDDING_LEVEL_BASIC=1 -DMOZ_EMBEDDING_LEVEL_MINIMAL=1 -DMOZ_XULRUNNER=1 -DMOZ_BUILD_APP=xulrunner -DMOZ_XUL_APP=1 -DMOZ_DEFAULT_TOOLKIT=\"cairo-gtk2\" -DMOZ_X11=1 -DMOZ_WIDGET_GTK2=1 -DMOZ_ENABLE_XREMOTE=1 -DMOZ_ENABLE_STARTUP_NOTIFICATION=1 -DMOZ_DISTRIBUTION_ID=\"org.gentoo\" -DMOZ_PANGO=1 -DMOZ_ENABLE_GCONF=1 -DMOZ_ENABLE_GNOMEUI=1 -DMOZ_ENABLE_DBUS=1 -DOJI=1 -DIBMBIDI=1 -DMOZ_VIEW_SOURCE=1 -DACCESSIBILITY=1 -DMOZ_XPINSTALL=1 -DMOZ_JSLOADER=1 -DNS_PRINTING=1 -DNS_PRINT_PREVIEW=1 -DMOZ_NO_XPCOM_OBSOLETE=1 -DMOZ_OGG=1 -DATTRIBUTE_ALIGNED_MAX=64 -DMOZ_WAVE=1 -DMOZ_SYDNEYAUDIO=1 -DMOZ_MEDIA=1 -DHAVE_LIBASOUND=1 -DMOZ_XTF=1 -DMOZ_CRASHREPORTER_ENABLE_PERCENT=100 -DMOZ_MATHML=1 -DMOZ_ENABLE_CANVAS=1 -DMOZ_SVG=1 -DMOZ_UPDATE_CHANNEL=default -DMOZ_PLACES=1 -DMOZ_FEEDS=1 -DMOZ_STORAGE=1 -DMOZ_SAFE_BROWSING=1 -DMOZ_URL_CLASSIFIER=1 -DMOZ_LOGGING=1 -DSIZEOF_INT_P=8 -DMOZ_MEMORY_SIZEOF_PTR_2POW=3 -DMOZ_MEMORY=1 -DMOZ_MEMORY_LINUX=1 -DHAVE___CXA_DEMANGLE=1 -DHAVE__UNWIND_BACKTRACE=1 -DMOZ_DEFAULT_MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=\"/usr/lib64/xulrunner-1.9.1.2\" -DMOZ_USER_DIR=\".mozilla\" -DMOZ_ENABLE_LIBXUL=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DMOZ_XUL=1 -DMOZ_RDF=1 -DMOZ_MORKREADER=1 -DMOZ_DLL_SUFFIX=\".so\" -DXP_UNIX=1 -DUNIX_ASYNC_DNS=1 -DMOZ_ACCESSIBILITY_ATK=1 -DATK_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DATK_MINOR_VERSION=24 -DATK_REV_VERSION=0  \

     ./jar.mn

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "../../config/JarMaker.py", line 51, in <module>

    from MozZipFile import ZipFile

  File "/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r2/work/mozilla-1.9.1/config/MozZipFile.py", line 38, in <module>

    import zipfile

EOFError: EOF read where object expected

gmake[4]: *** [libs] Error 1

gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r2/work/mozilla-1.9.1/netwerk/locales'

gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2

gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r2/work/mozilla-1.9.1/netwerk'

gmake[2]: *** [libs_tier_necko] Error 2

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r2/work/mozilla-1.9.1'

gmake[1]: *** [tier_necko] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r2/work/mozilla-1.9.1'

make: *** [default] Error 2
```

```
reaction dylix # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-rc9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-rc9-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Sep 2009 03:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1, 3.1.1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/layman/Spring"

SYNC="rsync://10.1.1.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi additions alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evo fam fbcondecor firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipod isdnlog jpeg kerberos ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime rar readline reflection ruby sdl session smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tagwriting tcl tcpd thunar tiff tk truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info
```

----------

## Mike Hunt

What does eselect python list  say?

----------

## dylix

```
reaction dylix # eselect python list

Available python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1
```

```
reaction dylix # eselect python show

python2.6
```

----------

## Mike Hunt

Did you run python-updater?

I have xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r2 installed, and it emerged normally.

Shouldn't your CFLAGS be 

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

```

----------

## dylix

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> Did you run python-updater?
> 
> I have xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r2 installed, and it emerged normally.
> 
> Shouldn't your CFLAGS be 
> ...

 

hah. forgot to run python-updater after i switched back to 2.6.. whoops..

yea my cflags 'should' be that.. just havent wanted to recompile everything  :Razz: 

im trying to find that list that shows what different flags the --march settings throws in depending on what u select.. cant seem to find it...

thx for jogging my memory tho  :Razz:  its usually the simple things i overlook

----------

## dylix

ok ran python-updater.. still same result.. anymore ideas?

----------

